# homade dust collectors



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I have been working on a homemade dust collector. With a lot of trial and error I have it working fairly well. I used a old furnace blower and a 1 1/2 hp motor off of a retired craftsman table saw. I know it is not up to specifications but its better than none at all. I have it running into a 55 gallon drum with a vent to the outside. With it vented to the out side do still need a filter? I made the impeller out of plywood. 3 to be exact .(they 3 rd times the charm) It is picking up the sawdust off of the floor so it should be getting some of the dust out of the air too,right or wrong? I am on a very tight budget so that's why I am trying to make one. Does anyone have any tips that may help me? If i ever get the money I am going to try to buy one. May be even a used one. Does any one know where I could find one? gmcooter


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Check your local Craigslist for used machines. 

I got a like new Penn State ind. 1250 cfm dust collector for $75. 


As far as yours goes, if the air going threw the machine is going into the 55 gallon drum, to have the chips seperate from the air and stay in the drum, then having all the air get vented directly outside, then no I guess you don't need a filter. If the collected air is staying in your shop, not going outside, then you'll need a filter. 


If you wanted a better impeller system, try going to a scrap metal yard and finding an old house furnace. 

Double check with them first, but you should be able to take off the blower impeller and housing. It may still have the motor, but may not work anymore.

The scrap yard I go to let's anyone buy from there scrap steel pile for about 30 cents per pound. 
My guess would be tht it's all less than 20 pounds with out the motor. It will have the belt pulley on the impeller shaft so you'll just have to buy a belt the size you need for where ever you mount your motor. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How did you use a furnace blower, and build an impeller?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't send a picture through a pm. Here are some pictures of what I was talking about.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Well you have got me confused, I can't imagine a dust collector with a furnace fan, a dust filter to clean the air yes, but not a machine to move wood chips.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Well you have got me confused, I can't imagine a dust collector with a furnace fan, a dust filter to clean the air yes, but not a machine to move wood chips.


He removed the squirrel cage, and built an impeller to take its place. He just used the the blower housing from the blower.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> He removed the squirrel cage, and built an impeller to take its place. He just used the the blower housing from the blower.


Okay. I now see what he is attempting to do, thanks.


----------

